# My first Test cycle, 6 weeks to holiday. Operation clean bulk!



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi folks. I am new to this board. Be gentle. I am new to pinning myself too, another reason to be gentle.

*Intro:*

I want to log my experiences with Test Prop only cycle, for 6 weeks *(NB: This has since changed - see later posts)*, then do PCT and the following cycle will be a stack with Test. Why test prop only you ask? Having never jabbed and never felt any surge in test levels (have always felt my free test levels to be low due to low libido, aggression etc) i wanted to experience the feeling in its entirety and have little confusion as to what substance is doing what in my body. I chose prop as supposedly it kicks in faster, and is reported to cause less water retention. It also seems a bit less "hardcore" than other AAS - i always stuck to Var before because popping a pill seemed a bit safer (ironic i know)

Why only 6 weeks you ask? Because simply my holiday begins then and i cant jab for 4.5 days - i figured that's a no-no mid Prop cycle (see below). Please advise if otherwise. I'd be happy to extend it to 8-10 weeks if maybe i make my last jab a larger one!?

The goals of this journal are so that newbies (like me) can learn from my experiences, i can learn from you guys if you comment or as i make mistakes, and some of you can learn from my training and nutrition knowledge maybe.

*Training background:*

Been training on and off, hit & miss since i was 22. Started getting properly addicted at age 26 when i started training before work at 6am - this got me results and i started playing around with carb cycling - i got a bit leaner and a bit bigger naturally 13.5stone to 14/14.5 stone. Lifting and eating right took a large part of my life. I became a Personal Trainer 2 years ago, and more recently a Strength Coach.

I did my first of 3 oral only cycles at age 29 (the others following yearly at 30 and 31) figuring i had taken my genetic limit to the edge and i had read that Anavar was side effect free, mainly anabolic and pretty subtle. Perfect. All 3 cycles, done for approx 12 weeks took me to 15-15.5 stone, clean mass, 10% strength gain, and no sides. PCT in both cases was Nolva, with Nolva and Clomid for the 2nd one - which from memory kept me bigger and leaner for longer.

Last Var cycle ended on June 2011. Weight dropped from 96kg to 89kg pretty rapidly but still remain lean and strong - thanks to my diet and training which is pretty dialled in - see below:

*Current Stats:*

6ft tall.

32 y/a

89kg

Flexed arm measurement: 16". Pumped & flexed 17" (lol)

Body fat: Approx 10-12% (see the pics, you decide)

*Current and Recent Training Systems:*

I currently follow 3-6 week periodised mesocycles, one Accumulation cycle (4-6 weeks) covers fat loss & conditioning via high rep, superset style training (G.B.C usually) the other Intensification cycle (3-4 weeks) covers strength (5 x 5, 6 x 3, clusters etc). This has been going for 3 or 4 months and i have noticed improved strength and fat loss. Prior to this i really just did GBC or Advanced GBC workouts with metabolic circuits and cycled them all year round - rarely did and proper Intensification phases. I'm a Poliquin disciple (and qualified as so) so don't try to talk me into any different training systems!

I use another Strength Coach at my gym as a trainer. We have a great rapport and he understands my body. I get that extra 2-3% push every workout which makes it worthwhile. Having a PT is a great luxury if you can afford it.

*Current Split:* Monday, Tuesday on. Weds off or cardio. Thursday, Friday on. Saturday cardio. Sunday off. More detail in journal.

*Current Goals:*

To maintain 90-95kg but drop BF to 6-8% (eventually), with a little clean muscle mass added. Ideally to arms and delts. Arms ideally 17" flexed and cold.

*Current Supps:*

MP Impact Whey Protein x 50g & Glucose x 30g (post workout)

MP BCAAs (powder x 10g, pre & post workout)

MP Creatine Monohydrate (10g post workout - for all the good its doing me....)

VPX NO Shotgun (hasnt arrived yet, cant wait to try it - not really done pre-workout formulas before, or if i have they have been nothing but stims - tried a sample of this and got a good pump off it)

Multi Vit

Vit C, Vit D, Calcium Supp.

Zinc & Magnesium (pre-bed)

Extra Magnesium (eves and pre-bed)

Eskimo 3 Omega 3 oils (5g a day)

*Current Diet:*

I follow a permanent cyclical ketogenic diet (CKD). Very low carb during the week with one carb day on the weekends (usually pretty clean, with occasional blow out meal / junk meal).

Protein 250g a day

Net Carbs: 15-60g a day. The higher number on training days due to PW glucose. The rest from various wholefood sources: vegetables, small amounts of blueberries, peanut butter & nuts.

Fats 75-150g a day (30g from EFAs)

Total Kcals approx 2500-3000Kcals

This type of eating suits me perfectly and i find that i can train hard in ketosis quite easily and i rarely start to run out of steam, unless more than 6 or 7 days into a super low carb cycle. Carb Day is 300g carbs, everything else the same, adding an extra 1000Kcals or so. The key is that the ketogenic style diet keeps me lean, and keeps my energy levels stable - 2 states i am very happy to be in! I don't adjust my diet (yet) to suit being on cycle, i keep it the same to suit my body composition goals.

*Current Goodies:*

Enough Test Prop for 100mg EOD for 6 weeks

Arimidex, as and when i feel the need.

Nolva & Clomid for PCT.

Here are 4 photos, a fair representation of my non-pumped physique as it is. I have plenty of more flattering ones, mid-cycle, pumped, better lighting etc but i thought that neutral and semi-relaxed is best. These were taken a few weeks ago and i have lost a little bodyfat since then. My subscapula, suprailliac and umbillicus skinfolds have dropped a couple of mm. I'll try to get more recent ones added asap, or i may edit these out for the latest ones.

Have i missed anything out before i start my journal?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Fair play mate looking awesome!

For a first jabbing cycle I wouldnt recomend prop, go with something you can jab once a week imo


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Start your prop cycle, add in some sus at week three @250mg a week and taper off the prop before your holiday, carry on with the sus at whatever doesage you want to finish a proper 8-12 week cycle...with a nice prop kickstart...


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers for the kind words Dixxy, sadly i already have the prop and i'm actually few jabs in (ouch) - this journal is going to start 5 days late as i was a bit disorganised! Beachbum, that sounds sensible - switching to a once a week jab. Assuming that a blend of ethers *similar* to Sus 250 would do. I am using a specific brand that do their own version called Induject-250.

EDITED: Actually , make that Omnadren....


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

looking good mate fairplay. I dont think your 10% bf?

all the best with this.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 1 - Tuesday July 26th 2011. *

Workout 11.30am

*"Push"* 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 2 of 6)

Quick explanation of the 6 sets of 3: This is my 4 week intensification phase, the goal being strength (verging on maximal strength). Once i get six sets of 3 with a given weight i go up by 2.5-5% on next workout depending on how hard the last set/rep was. My last such phase, 9 weeks ago, was 5 sets of 5, so this is more intense. The 8-10 reps stuff is smaller bodyparts generally and to keep a little hypertrophy in mind. I may add back-off sets to the 6 x 3s in a couple of weeks.

A1 Full Squat (ATG) 115kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Bench Press (to chest) 100kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 45 degree Leg Press (feet high) 250kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Weighted Paralell Dip (full depth) 30kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Standing DB shoulder Press (neutral grip) 14k x 10,16.5kg x 10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 Donkey Calf Raise 80kg x 10,10,10 (3011 tempo) no rest

C3 Rope Pressdown 40kg x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

Squat, Bench & Dip were all an extra 5k up from previous workout. I expect to see progression in most sets every workout with this system, and by recording and counting rest periods and tempos thoroughly. Workout takes exactly 1hr, including W/U sets.

*First Jab*, decided to do it in evening (had worked out as above 11.30am). Got my big brown paper bag of goodies, green and blue needles, antiseptic wipes... Had some help and guidance from an experienced friend.

Started with my my RHS Upper Outer Glute. Easy jab, didn't aspirate though i planned too - just got too distracted and anxious. No pain. Massaged in after. Tiniest bit of blood. Off i went to bed. Happy - strangely looking forward to doing it again (!?) on Thursday.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 2 - Thursday July 28th 2011*

*First PIP:* RHS glute just starting to feel slightly sore yesterday (weds) afternoon, but doesnt bother me at all. Had read A LOT of stuff about PIP from test prop and was a bit concerned. Not bothered at this point, but glad it wasnt the quad or glut max. By today its noticeable more, but still not an issue mainly due to the location.

Workout 7.30am

"Pull" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 2 of 6)

As with the "Push" workout, this is the opposite and is designed around pulling movements - basically Back, Biceps and Hams - as opposed to quads, glutes, chest and tris etc.

A1 Deadlift 145kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Chin Up 22.5kg x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 Wide Pulldown 75kg x 3, 80k x 3, 82k x 3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Seated Ham Curl 80kg x 3, 85k x 3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Seated Cable Row (close grip) 60k x 10,65kg x 10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 Trap 3 Raise 5kg x 11,11,101 (2011 tempo) no rest

C3 Seated Hammer Curl 16.5kg x 10, 18k x 8,8 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

A1-B2 were all an extra 2.5-5k or so up from previous workout. On Lat Pulldown and Ham Curl i underestimated my strength and changed the weight (up) over first 3 sets to get a suitable intensity. The idea is to be right at failure or close to on rep 3. Note pulldown and ham curl require a 1 second pause at the peak contracted phase of the exercise. Not easy! Felt great during the workout. Probably placebo effect!!

Second Jab, decided to do it in evening again, on my own this time. LHS Upper Outer Glute. Another easy jab, didn't aspirate again etc.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 3 - Friday July 29th 2011.*

Workout 11.00am (with PT)

"Push" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 3 of 6)

PIP: RHS glute has gone back to normal. LHS glute now feeling the same as RHS did. Very bearable though. I'm thinking "This bodes well...." Er no, as i found out.

A1 Full Squat (ATG) *120kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Bench Press (to chest) *105kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,*2* (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 45 degree Leg Press (feet high) *255kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Weighted Paralell Dip (full depth) *32.5kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Standing DB shoulder Press (neutral grip) *16.5kg* x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 Donkey Calf Raise *85kg* x 10,10,10 (3011 tempo) no rest

C3 Rope Pressdown *41kg* x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

A1-B2 were all up on KG from previous workout. Squat felt awesome - PIP in glute not an issue at all. Didn't get 3 on my 6th set of bench. Gutted. Placebo effect diminished! Leg Press verging on impossible with a very full range every rep (way below 90 degrees). Nearly burst a gall bladder heaving it up.

No jab til tomorrow.... (Saturday)


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 4 - Saturday July 30th 2011. *

Workout: No 6 x 3s today as have done all 4 this week but did a moderately difficult Kettlebell circuit involving some tri-sets and short rests for about 30mins. Did this around noon. Didnt work too hard, just wanted to get a sweat and a pump on.

*3rd Jab* - The rear delt (uh oh)

Took advice to use the rear delt as the other site (rotating 4 sites due to EOD jabs - outer upper glutes and rear delts). Obviously this was awkward. Holding the pin was hard, i'm a bit anal about getting all the air bubbles out. I discovered during this jab that if i get all the air out by applying extra pressure to the plunger (?) then when i release pressure a small amount of air is sucked back in. Easy aspiration technique! So in this case, somehow, i managed to get the air out, keep heavy pressure, and reach my rear delt. No pain. Went in too far though i think - 1.5" needle virtually to the hilt. Note to self, get smaller needles for delt if you can't control your hand so well....

Saturday is carb day - i have eaten about 1kg of Sweet Potato over 2 or 3 meals.....as well as lots of blueberries - yum.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 5 - Monday August 1st 2011*

*
*

Didnt workout or PT on Sunday. A much needed day of rest and BBQing. Left rear Delt much more uncomfortable once PIP set in as soon as i woke up the morning after the jab. I guess i use my rear delt in day to day life a bit more than my medial glute. Feel like i am recovering from surgery, bearable - but it was there... all day long, for 3 days.

Glutes are pain free.

Workout 10.00am (with PT)

"Pull" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 3 of 6)

A1 Deadlift *150kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Chin Up *25kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 Wide Pulldown *82k* x 3,3,3,3,3,*7* (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Seated Ham Curl *87kg* x 3, 3,3, *90kg* x 3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Seated Cable Row (close grip) *65k* x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 Trap 3 Raise 5kg x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C3 Seated Hammer Curl 18k x 8,7,8 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

A1-B2 were all an extra 2.5-5k or so up from previous workout. Again - Felt amazing during the first 2/3 of workout Did 7 reps not 3 for my last Lat Pulldown.... very strange. . Ham curl also felt unstoppable, hence up to 90kg for set 4. PIP in rear delt was very noticeable during Cable Row. Wondered if i was doing any harm by working this muscle so hard with PIP? I guessed not (of course) and carried on. Was buzzing after this workout. Went home feeling quite wired, and a little ruined.

*4th Jab* - The other rear delt (considered going straight to glute again!)

Same as the RHS, i went in too deep, mini aspiration again which gave me some confidence. Was harder to do as my other delt is still sore by this point so reaching right around is tricky!!! Must get shorter pins.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 6 - Tuesday August 1st 2011*

*
*

*Side effects setting in? *

PIP sets in slower on this side delt, not noticeable til later on Tuesday (yesterday as i write this!) and didnt ever get as intense. However the jab left a much more noticeable purple mark. Think i pulled it out a bit more squiffy due to the awkwardness of it all. Left delt still just abuot noticeable, and a little red on the surface, away from and below the site.

I had some pretty good DOMs in my traps and lower back from the heavy deadlifts following the last "pull" workout. Must have pulled hard i guess! Felt a bit ruined so rather than doing my "Push" as planned after my morning PT shift at 11am i went home to rest. My body was telling me "Don't workout, take some rest" Well i'm glad i listened. I went home and laid down feeling quite ropey with achy joints, and subtle shooting pains in my bones. My grip felt really weak, as if i had flu - except my head was totally lucid and positive, no other flu symptoms - just the weakness and gentle aches. My CNS felt fried generally. Lumbar DOMS very noticeable. Was this my overtrained body? Or was this "test flu"? Either way i dreaded going back to work later. Thankfully after dragging myself in at 3.30pm, working for 90mins and then doing some hard interval training on rower and treadmill, i noticed these pains had gone. Back to normal self suddenly..... Bizarre but welcomed. Felt great for rest of evening, boshing some MM Thermobols randomly to give me kick for the last 4 hours of my day.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 6 - Wednesday August 3rd 2011.*

Workout 11.30am (no PT)

"Push" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 4 of 6)

PIP: LHS rear delt about 95% recovered (been noticeable for over 3 days) and RHS rear delt is just mild but bearable. Weird how they differed so much. Hoping the second round on each will be better!

A1 Full Squat (ATG) *125kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Bench Press (to chest) 105kg x 3,3,3,3,3,*3* (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 45 degree Leg Press (feet high) *260kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Weighted Paralell Dip (full depth) *35kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,*4* (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Standing DB shoulder Press (neutral grip) *18kg* x 8,8 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 Donkey Calf Raise 85kg x *12,12* (3011 tempo) no rest

C3 Rope Pressdown 40kg x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

*C4 Rope Pressdown Dropset 30kg x 8,8 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest (RANDOMLY DECIDED TO ADD SOME MORE VOLUME HERE)*

*
*

A1-B2 were all up on KG from previous workout, APART from Bench Press where i failed last time to get 6 x 3. This time i got 6 x 3, but it wasn't easy. This leads me to believe that strength increases so far have been natural ones and not driven by the Prop (but then i knew that from reading about timeframes..). Next Bench Press will be up by 2.5kg to 107.5kg - to attempt 6 x 3 again. Its gonna be tough, especially at that brutal tempo.

Squat felt awesome again, after the first set tat it - during which my lower back felt a bit twitchy on the slowwww eccentric. Dip felt good, PIP was very noticeable at full flexion on RHS delt. Didn't stop me from grunting my sets out. Started to feel a bit ruined by set 4 on B1 & B2 (40mins in), almost the same as the achy, shooty pain symptoms i felt Tuesday. Very odd to be feeling like this mid-workout. I usually feel bulletproof for 60mins solid, AAS or no AAS. I carried on and tried to focus and just get aggressive. it worked. However i stopped my assistance work at 2 sets and didnt do 3. My protein shake was calling me. I think my brand new orange GASP vest and new gloves were a nice little boost during my W/O today - helping with a bit of peacocking lol.

As i write this i feel fine, a bit hot n' sweaty but no nasty achy bones.

*Tonight - Jab 5*, the second one into RHS medial glute. Gonna aspirate this time, though something tells me i needn't bother. I'm gonna do it earlier in the day for privacy reasons at home. *Ok this journal is now running in real time* - thanks for your patience, hope all this detail isn't boring you to death. If i'm missing anything please butt in, or fire over questions and wrist slaps.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers bowen - I presume you are suggesting higher? No worries, i'm motivated to improve myself whatever state i am in. I find it hard to estimate in the BF % in the terms that most people use (E.g. 6%, 10% etc). I judge my BF levels on my skinfolds (in MM) and my appearance in the mirror/photos. These are very relative terms of course. I find that caliper testing is very good for accurate weekly tracking. My calipers go to .2mm accuracy, and i have a fair bit of experience with using them on myself and clients.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Subscribed!

You already look pretty incredible - can't wait to see the post cycle shots.

Good luck mate!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Ninja....

*
Journal Day 7 - Thursday August 4th 2011*

Today is the day after my 2nd Jab into RHS glute. PIP much less than the first. Hurray! Barely even detectable 20hrs after. Maybe there is hope for my LHS rear delt!

Workout 10.00am (with PT)

"Pull" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 4 of 6)

A1 Deadlift *152.5kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Chin Up* 27.5kg *x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 Wide Pulldown *90k* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Seated Ham Curl *95kg* x 3,3,3, 3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

*No 8-10RM assistance work today - decided to reduce the volume, body has been feeling a little overtrained - probably due to the heavy KGs of this programme.*

A1-B2 were all an extra 2.5-5k or so up again. Felt generally unstoppable in this workout, in all but the chin up, which was getting very hard to get chin above bar by last 2 sets. Lat Pulldown was awesome. Ham Curl was ridiculous. Last set of 3 i did a 20 sec isometric pause at bottom of range and then about 10 half reps. Just felt like my hamstrings were being powered by hydraulics. Well..... i guess they are, or will be any day now....

No noticeable joint pain or aches today. Feeling good.

*NOTE *: after 5 jabs i have noticed very little in the way of androgenic effects. I'm doing test prop 100mg EOD. Have no doubts about the source quality. Maybe i need up to 150mg? Minimal increase in sex drive, aggression. Maybe i'll just get all the ****ty sides instead ...lol. Wondering whether to start arimidex or not if estrogen increase is not yet noticeable? Will post this in another forum for an answer unless someone has a suggestion.

*NOTE: Question now posted separately in Steroid/Tesosterone forum*


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Lovely physique on you, all the best with your course.


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

So far this has been a great read and ive no doubt it will be very interesting to follow throughout. I'm sure you will see great results with the cycle, having a great physique already. Unfortunately I can't help with information on the arimidex as I have little knowledge on steroids at all.

John


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 8 - Sunday August 7th 2011*

Ok so i decided to take a few days off my rather strenuous PUSH & PULL 6 x 3 programme. My joints and body were feeling a bit battered (see previous posts) so for my PT session on Friday we decided to go for a random pump-up sesh to try out my freshly opened batch of *N0 Shotgun* - not really used N0/Pre-Workout products before and if i have they havent done what i expected.

So my workout, diet & jab schedule looked like this last 3 days:

*Friday 5th August*

Workout 10am

*Upper body pump up*. Abs tri-set, shoulders giant set, Chest & Back superset, Arms Giant set. 8-15 reps in all cases. All done in 40mins.

Yes, i got an awesome pump - not done much high rep stuff for a while. Very glycogen depleted by this point, carb intake super low since last weekend.

*Jab* - 2nd jab into LHS gute. Went closer to the hip this time. Clearly not a good idea, as the PIP was just (and still is today) as bad as the first. Can almost feel it right on the hip joint. I guess the area of muscle 2 inches to the side of the original site is still "virgin" muscle? Wondering if i should spread my sites or use the same spot each time... (suggestions on a postcard please)

*Saturday 6th August*

Workout 1230pm

Another upper body pump up. Couldn't resist - i was working anyway so the weights were calling me when i finished. More supersets and high reps, different exercises though, done in 30mins. Happy with the N0 Shotgun - chest & shoulders bulging. Or is it the Test Prop kicking in early? Oh bugger, i dont know... who cares, i looked hench for an hour.

Saturday is carb day, so after my PW shake i had my 500g Sweet Potato meal and then in evening went and devoured a large and meaty combo meal at TGIs with my obliging GF. No dessert though ;-0

*Sunday (today) 7th August*

Chest sore today from the very strict and painful flyes i did yesterday. I cant keep away from the gym, and slotted in some CV today for a bit of fat burning and some (much needed) glycogen depletion. HIIT and steady state for 45 mins. Jab number 7 about to go into my RHS rear delt. Still haven't got any shorter needles. Eeek!

Admittedly I'm still feeling very little in the way of androgenic effects. Back to 6 x 3s on Monday & Tuesday, the last workout of each one respectively.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 9 - Monday August 8th 2011.*

*
*

*Workout 10am - with PT*

"Push" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 5 of 6)

Had to start with Leg Press & Dips on this occasion as Squat rack was in use. So i guess i was "stronger" for Leg press & Dips, and a little "weaker" for Bench and ATG Squat

A1 45 degree Leg Press (feet high) *270kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Weighted Paralell Dip (full depth) *37.5kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,*4* (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 Full Squat (ATG) *130kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,*4* (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Bench Press (to chest) *107kg* x 3,3,3,2,2,2 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Standing DB shoulder Press (neutral grip) 18 x 10,8,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 45 Leg press Calf Raise 160kg x 12,12,12 (3011 tempo) no rest *(ditched the Donkey Raise due to the hassle of strapping 85kg to my waist)*

C3 Rope Pressdown 45kg x 10,10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C4 Rope Pressdown 30kg x 8,8,10 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

As expected i smashed the majority of my heavy stuff, pushing out a 4th rep on last set of squat and dip! Bench was TOUGH after doing deep dips first. Thank god i had a spotter, i pushed out the 3rd rep in each case with some assistance from set 3/4 onwards.

*PIP?*

Still got some sharp PIP from my 2nd LHS glute jab, just over the greater trochanter, it's fading though. A dull PIP from 2nd RHS rear delt is quite apparent (went in at 10am last night), but due to the pushing based movement patterns today - didn't really notice it.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

sounds like it's going great!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 9 - Tuesday August 9th 2011*

Workout 12noon (no PT)

"Pull" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 5 of 6)

A1 Deadlift *160kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Chin Up 3027.5kg x 3,3,3,3,3,*2* (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 Wide Pulldown *95kg* x 3,3,3,3, *96kg* x3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Seated Ham Curl *100kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1: Seated Row *66kg* x 12,12,11 no rest

C2:Trap 3 Raise *5.25kg* x 12,12,12 no rest

C3: Seated Hammer Curl 18kg x 10,9,9 90 secs rest

All weights up.

160kg deadlifts was starting to really feel heavy, 3rd rep on each set was testing my lower back. Chin ups, last set i just couldnt get the last rep, chin was about an inch below the bar! gutted.. Lat Pulldown and Ham Curl felt supercharged again. Yay. Did my assistance work this time, and felt stronger on seated row, not much on Hammer Curl though.

Some noticeable joint pain & aches today - even during workout. "Test Flu" or poor old body giving in after 3 weeks of maximal strength training? Other than that, feeling good.

Randomly my quads and glutes were sore today for the FIRST time in this programme. Thinking it was the switch around in order from yesterdays PUSH workout (started with Leg Press, not ATG squat)

*Jabs:*

Jab number 8 going in now, into LHS rear delt (2nd time into that spot, gonna try to go further back this time - last one the PIP was creeping towards my medial delt and upper bicep. Not good... Day off weights tomorrow. Honest!

Gonna try to insert a video of Set 1 of my deadlift, might take me a few goes:

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150261889856606&comments


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great log mate, very very good detail, Im sure many, myself included would aspire to look like you pre cycle. Looking forward to the results! Best of luck!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers for all the good feedback guys - much appreciated. Just starting to feel some of the effects of the Test Prop - slight increase in libido. Thats about it. Just put my shots up to 150mg EOD. Next one today, going into RHS glute - 150mg. Still patiently awaiting some strength increase. I will know when it hits because my bench will go up!!

*Journal Day 10 - Thursday 11th August 2011*

Workout 8am - no PT

THE LAST "Push" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(Workout number 6 of 6!)

Started with ATG Squat, but this time the gym was randomly busy at 8am and i couldnt bench so i switched for heavy Flat DB Press. Not gone heavy on these for a while and had no spotter so i was cautious. With a spotter i would have nailed 46kg easy..

A1 Full Squat (ATG) *135kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,4 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest YEAH BUDDDYYY!

A2 *Flat DB Chest Press* (full depth) *44kg* x 3,3,3,3,3,3 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

B1 45 degree Leg Press (feet high) 270kg x 3,3,3*BACK OFF SETS 160kg* x 10,10,10 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

B2 Weighted Parallell Dip (full depth) *40kg* x 3,3,3, *BACK OFF SETS 20kg* x 10,10,9 (3011 tempo) 90 secs rest

C1 Standing DB shoulder Press (neutral grip) 18 x 9,8 (2011 tempo) no rest

C2 45 Leg press Calf Raise 160kg x 15,15 (3011 tempo) no rest

C3 Rope Pressdown 47kg x 10,10 (2011 tempo) no rest

C4 Rope Pressdown 37kg x 10,10 (2011 tempo) 90 secs rest

The back off sets are there for 2 reasons - 1: To alleviate the intense pressure on my body that has been building up last week or so. I felt "weak" and a little achy during the workout so i thought better to go to a hypertrophy rep range for 3 sets of B1 and B2. 2: The higher reps gave me a better pump and got me more TUT for a neat transition into my next accumulation phase.

*PIP?*

Still got some PIP in both rear delts from last 2 pins. Its all very inconsistent as far as when it comes on, when it peaks, how long it lasts and how dull or sharp it is.... Am considering ditching the rear delt and just rotating glutes, especially as i am transitioning soon to Omnadren for twice weekly shots (so that's week 3/4 all the way to 12). I can see 2 small raised areas in my LHS rear delt. I don't want this to be a permanent fixture. Any advice here? Am i jumping the gun only 8 shots in... lol


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 11 - Friday August 12th 2011*

*
*

Workout 12noon (with PT)

"Pull" 6 sets x 3 + assistance work at 3 x 8-10 reps

(FINAL PULL Workout number 6 of 6)

A1 Deadlift 165kg x 3,3,3, *BACK OFF SETS 120kg* x 10,10,10 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

A2 Chin Up 30kg x 3,3,3,*BACK OFF SETS BW* x 10,9,9 (4020 tempo) 90 secs rest

FORGOT TO DO B1 and B2 - Seriously.... I blame my coach for not paying attention.... doh!

C1: Seated Row 70k x 10,10,10 no rest

C2:Trap 3 Raise 5.25kg x 12,12,12 no rest

C3: Seated Hammer Curl 18kg x 10,9,10 90 secs rest

So, the final PULL workout. Nailed the deadlift with good form then did more back-off sets, again to alleviate joint pressure and kickstart hypertropy again. Only realised the next day i'd forgotten B1 and B2. Shame as i was planning to smash the granny out of some 100kg Pulldowns and 105kg Ham Curls. I guess i'll never know.. ;-0

Had a random CARB DAY today. Body was feeling the need for a glycogen top up so i raped about 6 weetabix and 5 bagels over the course of 12 hours. On top of my PW shake of course.. Felt a bit naughty after that so i MAY miss my Saturday/Sunday night carb up to get my glycogen levels back down asap ready for a new diet next week. (See next post)

So folks - *That's the end of my 6 x 3 INTENSIFICATION Phase*. I hope you found it interesting. I have definitely improved my relative strength, and have never consistently lifted at that high a % of my 1RM before. Time to use that to my advantage in the new Accumulation program i have just designed: Advanced GBC 4 sets of 8.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 12 - Saturday August 13th 2011*

*THE START OF THE NEXT PHASE!*

Ok, so time to go back to an Accumulation phase of higher (relatively) reps, smaller loads and shorter rests. This will create more metabolic adaptations within my body, and is VERY fat loss focused. Perfect to see me through the next 4 weeks til i hit Ibiza looking hench...

Some background info: My last 2 x Accumulation phases have both been standard GBC workouts. 4 x supersets, 3 sets of each one descending from the complex full body and compound moves into smaller isolation ones, rest periods decreasing from 60s to 30s throughout. Goals i maximum blood lactate response and elevated GH levels. This time, i plan to do a more intense GBC workout, with heavier loads, shorter rests, more sets and some very specific and focused body parts targeted (see workouts B and C). Gonna do 3 x different workouts, all FULL BODY ones, over the week. Thus after week one i wont be doing the same W/O each same day.

*Advanced GBC - Workout A ("The Compound Killer")*

Based around 2 very tough compound exercise supersets, both including legs, both with 45s rest between. A1 & A2 are particularly draining. Time to man up and get very very exhausted for 50mins.

A1: Overhead Barbell Squat 50kg x 8,8,8,8 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

A2: Power Clean/Clean from Podium 50kg x 8,8,8,8 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

B1: Reverse Barbell Lunge 80kg x 16 (8 per leg),16,16 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

B2: 40 degree Incline thick grip DB Press 32kg x 8,7,7 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

C1: Seated Military Press (BN) 40kg x 8,8,7 (5010 tempo) 30s rest

C2: Prone Ham Curl. 40kg x 8,8,8 (3010 tempo) 30s rest

C3: Trap 3 Raise (single arm) 6kg x 8,7,8 (20X0 tempo) 30s rest

So, anxious to get into the gym and try out my new programme, i admittedly should have had a day off and started it Sunday or Monday. Why? because after the friday Deadlift extravaganza my lower back was a bit sore and it pretty much immediately felt tight and fatigued during horror combo A1 & A2. Had to really stretch it between sets to get the workout done, and my loads were reduced as a result. 50kg isnt quite enough to get the full effect, so i will be starting on 60kg next time. If i still get lumbar fatigue early i will switch O'head squat with Rev Lunge, thus reducing the lumbar recruitment in A1 & A2.

Other than that, got through the workout in 50mins, felt great after - if a bit sweaty and roll on WORKOUT B!

150mg Test Prop going in shortly... This test Prop is now serving as a kickstart to my forthcoming Omna250 which will begin tomorrow and run for another 8-9 weeks.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 13- Sunday August 14th 2011*

Ok, so i cant keep out of the gym right now. I love the horrible discomfort of GBC workouts, they are so nasty you just feel ace afterwards! Bit like being at the dentist i guess.

*Advanced GBC - Workout B ("The Abs & Intervals One")*

Starting with 1 very tough leg dominant compound exercise superset, then focusing on core and onto a tri-set which ends in Tabatta Rowing sprints for 4 MINUTES (yes, not a nice way to finish a GBC tri-set!). This is to give a slightly different type of lactate response to my body, and with the core stuff - hopefully to tighten my midsection. Rollouts and hanging wipers are 2 of the harder ab exercises. Hopefully i'll get some videos up of this.

A1: Walking Lunges 32kg x 18,16,16,16 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

A2: Siff Legged Deadlift from Podium 70kg x 8,8,8,8 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

B1: Ab Wheel Rollout from Bosu x 10,8,8,8 (3120 tempo) 45s rest

B2: Hanging Leg Wipers x 16,12,10,10 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest *ARGGGGGHHH! Dying...*

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

C1: Pronated Narrow Grip Pull Up BW x 8, Assisted 10kg x 8,8 (5010 tempo) 30s rest

C2: Seated External Rotation 7kg x 8,8,8,8 (4010 tempo) 30s rest

C3: Tabatta Rowing HIIT x 8,8,8,8 90s rest

*Tabatta Rowing:*

The Tabatta rowing protocol, in case you haven't read about it or done it, is a vicious HIIT system with an inverse work/rest ratio. 20secs on/10 secs off, for 8 intervals, totalling 4 mins. Not for the lactic acid intolerant. Try to maintain the same split time/wattage for each interval. In my case 300w/1.46s 500m split per interval for every set. Makes 30s/60s HIIT seem rather relaxing

A bit of lumbar discomfort again after the SLDs, not really surprising. Think i'll settle into it. Gonna go heavier too next time. Thinking i should have monday off GBC as i have done weights 4 days in a row as of today, and Monday might just be overtraining... Or maybe i'll pop a dart of Omna250 into my buttcheek and see if i get a "power up" ;-0

Off to stuff my face full of meat at a BBQ now. No carbs, including PW, for 14 days as of today!!!! Operation "Get rid of the last bit of fat asap"


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

Jimmy your A1 and A2 completed reps look very neat, you barely miss a rep.

Don't be shy.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks BDCC - i guess it's a mixture of being a little anal about a prescribed rep range and also not pushing too hard in my first 2 workouts - see the commentary about lumbar discomfort. I pushed it a bit more on the following one "C":

*Journal Day 14- Tuesday August 16th 2011*

*AAS:*

First Omna250 dart hit the target on Sunday evening. Currently running Prop 100Mg EOD, and Omna250mg every 3 days. After 2 weeks i will taper the prop off as the Omna250mg starts to kick. This is instead of front-loading the Omna - it seemed best to just keep the prop going for a bit. An ill-educated bit of guesswork possibly. My ass hurts a lot from the Omna jab. Not sure why. Worse than my first prop jab!

I missed my usual weights workout on Monday (yesterday) as i had done 4 days in a row. My body hasn't previously responded great to doing "more' as opposed to "less" so i took a day off lifting. Did some CV instead! hah...

*Advanced GBC - Workout C ("The Thick Grip & Arms One")*

Most exercises are performed with Fat Gripz (FGs). This serves 2 purposes. 1/ It improves my gripping strength after a couple of weeks, and also the size/vascularity of my forearms (currently small and non-vascular!) and 2/ It slightly changes the motor recruitment patterns of certain key lifts, providing some much needed variety and stimulus in my training.

A1: Sumo Deadlift 92kg x 8,8,8,8 (5010 tempo) 45s rest *(FGs to be removed next time, and KG up to 110/120)*

A2: Decline Bi-Acromial Grip Bench Press 80kg x 9,9,8,7 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

B1: Chest Supported DB Row (35 degrees) with Neutral/Hammer Grip x 10,10,10,10 (4011 tempo) 45s rest

B2: Standing Lateral Raise 10kg x 10,9,8,8 (30X0 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

C1: Seated 80 degree DB Curl 14kg x 9,8,8,8 (30X0 tempo) 30s rest *(CHANGED THIS TO HAMMER CURL TO ASSIST IN SHOULDER DISCOMFORT)*

C2: Lying Rotating DB Tricep Extension 14kg x 10,10,10,10 (3010 tempo) 30s rest

C3: Standing Reverse Scott Curl 28kg x x 10,8,8,8 (30X0 tempo) 90s rest (took FGs off the bar at set 3 because it kept sliding about - see below)

So.... the Sumo Deadlifts were a little hard on the grip using FGs (duh!) so may ditch them on that exercise. It was the only exercise where i felt the FGs were hindering more lifting. Mixed grip not really possible/comfortable on Sumo DL and using a pronated grip it was slipping after 7 reps.

KG needs to go up on Chest Supported Row.

I was being lazy and keeping the same DB for seated Biceps Curl and Triceps extension - the Triceps one needs to go up to 16kg asap. Next time i do Reverse Scott curl i need to use the other bar at my gym - i was using the crap one that has shallow angles and a very thin bar, hard to hold tight, and worthless with FGs on it. So all is not lost on that one.

So, I got a great pump in my whole upper body during this workout. Especially my arms - of course. This workout is NOT leg intensive. This is by design, my quads and adductors are rather heavily developed and i don't want any more mass there. (yes, this may be hard to tell from the photos at the start of thread, but believe me its true).

*Diet Note:*

Also this marks Day 3 of 14 days with Sub 20g net carbs. Feeling great so far, waiting to enter Ketosis any day now - i expect Friday as my body is rather adept and storing and holding glycogen when it needs to.

Back to GBC "A" tomorrow, see how my lower back fares this time...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

great log mate, and already looking amazing, where are you based?


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers Big Buck..... I am located in Royal Cheltenham Spa (aka Cheltenham!)


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

ok cool, little too far away from me, i'm looking for a nutritionalist/trainer near me. i'll keep watching as i'm on the same type of test as u.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 15 - Wednesday August 17th 2011*

I should note. i'm now training alone - my coach has left for another gym and i'm going to do it by myself for the the foreseeable future. I managed for the last few years so i'll be fine.

*Advanced GBC - Workout A ("The Compound Killer") Workout 2/6. *

*
12noon.*

*
*

Second time to do this workout, after a BUSY morning at the gym and 5 hours since my low carb breakfast i'm feeling a little lethargic. Its not the type of W/O you can do half heartedly or at a 80% effort. I nearly wimped out and went home, but just at the last minute i spied my shaker full of NO Shotgun and though "Lets do it!"

A1: Overhead Barbell Squat 50kg x 9,8,8,8 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

A2: Power Clean/Clean from Podium *60kg* x 8,8,8,8 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

B1: Reverse Barbell Lunge 80kg x 16 (8 per leg),16,16 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

B2: 40 degree Incline thick grip DB Press 32kg x 9,8,7,6 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

C1: Seated Military Press (BN) 40kg x 7,7,7,7 (5010 tempo) 30s rest FOOK ME I'M WEAK ON THIS!

C2: Prone Ham Curl. *41kg* x 8,8,8,8 (3010 tempo) 30s rest

C3: Trap 3 Raise (single arm) 6kg x 8,8,8,8 (20X0 tempo) 30s rest

Lumbar ache not so bad after A1 & A2 this time. I elevated my heels for the OH squat and that helped the overextension. Christ - OH squats are TOUGH! I Put the KGs up on the Power Clean. Reverse Lunges, did ALL sets at 80kg, my Rec Fems felt as if they were being torn from my hips with every rep. Also i added a 4th set to C1-C3 for good measure. Dunno why i am so weak on Military Press (BN) - i can bench 90-100kg for 7 reps usually so less than half for military press? Weird. Guess its an exercise i need to work on.

*PIP/AAS:*

FINALLY the PIP in my delt has stopped being obvious. Last 2 jabs in there left me with barely a gentle ache. Next Omna going in shortly, gonna use my delt for the above reason. Can still feel my last one in the glute from Sunday!

*DIET:*

Its now THURSDAY, just did 30mins of gentle CV today. Last carbs eaten Saturday afternoon. Feel pretty good still. Clearly not in Keto yet, or if i am the transition has been painless.... Quite a few days to go and quite a few more training sessions before i carb up!!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Journal Day 16 - Saturday August 20th 2011*

*
*

Ok, here we go again. Yesterdays workout was: *Advanced GBC - Workout B ("The Abs & Intervals One")*

As usual i nearly wimped out of this after 4hrs of back to back PTing and not much energy. Ketosis just kicking in yesterday/today. However i thrashed it out at full intensity. As a result my Ketosis really kicked in and i spent Friday evening sprawled over my couch with the energy and strength of a pensioner.

A1: Walking Lunges 32kg x *18,18*,16,16 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

A2: Siff Legged Deadlift from Podium *75kg* x *10,10,*9,8 (5010 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

B1: Ab Wheel Rollout from Bosu x 10,8,8,8 (3120 tempo) 45s rest *ARGGGGGHHH! OUCH, MY ABS ARE BEING TORN FROM MY BODY....*

B2: Hanging Leg Wipers x 16,10,9,8 (X0X0 tempo) 45s rest

(90 secs rest after 4 sets then)

C1: Pronated Narrow Grip Pull Up Assisted 10kg x 8,8,7,8 (5010 tempo) 30s rest

C2: Seated External Rotation *8kg* x 8,8,8,8 (4010 tempo) 30s rest

C3: Tabatta Rowing HIIT x 8,8,8,8 90s rest (300w+ avg per set)

Lumbar was a bit achy. Think its the compound effect of my poor program design and timing - 2 of the 3 workouts are lower back intensive and i think i've just overworked my SI joint and spinal erectors a bit too much last week or so. Definitely gonna switch some exercises around in workout "A" to rest my lower back. The ab stuff was rock hard as usual, my wipers were a little down on last time. S.L.Ds were up on KG and reps, External rotations were up, Tabattah rowing was slightly up on Wattage too. During the rollouts it felt as if my lower rectus abdomnis and transverse abdominis were being literally peeled off my pelvis...... can't BELIEVE i don't have any ab DOMs today, i was yelping like a bitch during those sets.

Today (Saturday) i did 35 mins steady state low intensity cardio on an empty stomach with some caffeine & yohimbine onboard. This screwed me over as i'm not on Day 7 of very low carb diet and as i said above, it started to hit me last night. Felt fine at work today, then after the CV i was wobbly and hungry!

Hah, no pain no gain - more drastic carb reduction next week and then big re-feed on Saturday/Sunday!

*PIP:* LHS Glut hurts a lot from Last 100mg T-Prop. Posted in another forum abut this, wondering why my delts have eased off but not my ass?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

alex,

Fancy putting a training plan together for me ? - i'll pay.


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Vinney

Yes of course, i provide remote PTing and Coaching services as well as the one-one stuff. PM me your details or email me at [email protected]


----------



## boredbrit (Oct 6, 2009)

Alright mate, great log, been following it closely.

Could I just ask, why did you go with Prop over Test E for example?

I've just finished my first cycle (Var), my experience of which sounds quite similar to yours.

The reason I ask the question is that I'm looking to run a cycle in a month or so as it's the only time I can fit it around work committments, but it means I would have to run it right up to the start of a two week holiday so I would have to leave it 2 weeks after last shot to start pct, which by my reckoning would be alright due to the long ester of Test E - I think:-/


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Boredbrit

Thanks for the kind words

Sorry everyone, i have stalled a little the last week or so, had a few days off training, had a long carb-up and then a weekend of partying so not much to report. All will be revealed in the next update though. Back on track now, Ibiza in 10 days!

Boredbrit - I went with Prop purely based on advice from 2 or 3 of my more experienced colleagues. They suggested that it would be better for cutting/lean gains (my goals) and better for less bloat and water retention. I don't know if this is true tbh. I haven't bloated anyway, maybe only very slightly now i'm firing in Omna250 2 x a week now anyway (which, even if fake, its been suggested is just 250mg of Test E anyway). Next time i'll go for Test E and avoid the human pin cushion effect of EOD jabs.

Yes it sounds as if the longer ester would be better suited if you don't want to be jabbing abroad! A nice big shot in the ass just before you go 

*CYCLE UPDATE:*

So i'm about to stop the test prop altogether in 1 week, as the Omna250 is about 2-3 weeks in now, run that on its own for another 5 weeks at 3 x a week and save the last 4 shots of test Prop for the last week of the cycle, this will allow me to accurately time the start of my PCT right on the day after my last Prop shot (or the 2nd day after). This is rather than guess-timating when my test levels have totally bottomed out after the longer esters from the Omna are done. So my cycle will have been roughly as follows:

Weeks 1-3: Test Prop @ 350mg (EOD jabs of 100mg)

Weeks 3-6: Test Prop @ 350mg and Omna @500mg

Weeks 6-10: Omna @ 750mg (4 days in Ibiza during week 7, right in-between Omna Jabs, not timed perfectly but hey...)

Week 11: Omna @ 500mg

Week 12: Test Prop @ 200mg (assuming Omna levels present but dropping)

Week 13: Test Prop @ 200mg (assuming Omna levels barely present)

Week 13/14 onwards: PCT for 4-6 weeks or so

Again, i'm no expert - anyone else feel free to advise (i'm only on week 5 so its not set in stone).... *is this tapering off by returning to short esters advisable?* I just wanna ensure that my PCT happens at the perfect time.

As far as negative sides: All i got was some slightly strange feeling nips about 2 or 3 weeks into the test prop. Some Arimidex at .5mg EOD sorted it in no time, and no such sensations since. I'm now down to .5mg every 3rd day, and will continue unless i feel anything weird. Got letro on hand too! hah. Thanks Allday-Chemist!

As far as positive sides: I'm bigger and more vascular and getting an awesome long lasting pump - especially last 2 weeks! Still not much strength gain though which is odd. Hey ho, i'm only here to look good.... :thumb:

Will upload some pumped pics soon...


----------



## boredbrit (Oct 6, 2009)

Your welcome mate. Enjoy Ibiza, off there myself in a week or so

Take your point about the longer esters, am thinking of starting few weeks after I'm back from holiday. I'm really curious as to what it really feels like to be "on".

Do you think you'd have struggled with the jabbing if you hadnt had anyone to show you?


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

To be honest, no i wouldn't have - for 3 reasons:

1/ I had previously jabbed my mate's ass quite a few times (always hated doing it, and he always wanted a thick green needle, ouch)

2/ I have read TONNES of stuff building up to this about technique and a couple of threads, one from this forum i think really seemed to clear it all up.

3/ I'm not needle shy. Spent too many hours in the dentist chair as a chocolate-munching porker child... And the dentists needle is MUCH larger.

However, it was still reassuring to have someone there (a lady in fact) to guide me through the first pinning. Speaking of which, i'd best boil the kettle, its Omna time!


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't happen to know this friend you have been injecting would I?!


----------



## alexanderthegr8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Bdcc, no i don't think so - a new gym member.... How's training going? Looking good.

I have just recently inflamed my sub-acromial bursa (again) - ouch. No upper body training for a couple of days.


----------

